# Where is this? (Saint Marks Area)



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks can be deceiving here... I cant tell you exactly where that is, but one thing I can say is that your best just going out and exploring a bit for yourself. I don't get on the water near as much as I want to, but seems like every time I go down to the panhandle and slide the boat off the trailer somewhere I find a new gem. 
*alsothanks for not harvesting reds. Too many meat fishermen on the big bend that don't seem to understand the concept of catching and releasing.....


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

I can tell you this, that is a really high tide, you don't do that kinda of running on most other tides


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I really don't think that area is on the west coast.

It looks like it could be Lake Okeechobee or over by NOLA. I can tell you there is nowhere from Port Richie to Naples that even resembles that. 

Fire up google earth again and search elsewhere.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

He is running on a flood tide. And he has chewed up some lower units and props learning the area. Lots of limestone in the big bend that finally goes away after carrabelle. There is a place called the Rock Garden at st marks.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

St. Marks is @ 16 miles south of Tallahassee. Footage is prob shot to the east of St.Marks toward Aucilla in the St. Marks National wildlife refuge


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I feel like it may be east. I have yet to go very far from the lighthouse. Next trip, more exploration. I used to fish the nature coast so I am no stranger to lost skegs and limestone impacts.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

You would think at this point, HB would be smart enough to stop posting videos of that kook burning up shorelines. He posted a video burning across a mud shoreline in LA a while back that was also not well received. Just because your skiff will go somewhere, (you could run an action craft down a lot of marsh shorelines on a flood like that) doesn't mean that you should. 

I thought we were supposed to be stewards of the environment, not Idiots inspiring other Idiots to do Idiotic things..


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Yep that's St. Marks.. so much looks like that but learn it slow.. so many rocks and oyster bars. Its a beautiful place
Try starting out learning the Apalachicola area first. North of the bridge has some great areas like that but softer bottom


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> You would think at this point, HB would be smart enough to stop posting videos of that kook burning up shorelines. He posted a video burning across a mud shoreline in LA a while back that was also not well received. Just because your skiff will go somewhere, (you could run an action craft down a lot of marsh shorelines on a flood like that) doesn't mean that you should.
> 
> I thought we were supposed to be stewards of the environment, not Idiots inspiring other Idiots to do Idiotic things..


So agree. People have got to start protecting the areas they fish not get a high off of running every shallow inch of them. We proved what a difference it makes in a very short period of time not running areas down in Florida bay. (Before the water dumps for the Big O that is)


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> You would think at this point, HB would be smart enough to stop posting videos of that kook burning up shorelines. He posted a video burning across a mud shoreline in LA a while back that was also not well received. Just because your skiff will go somewhere, (you could run an action craft down a lot of marsh shorelines on a flood like that) doesn't mean that you should.
> 
> I thought we were supposed to be stewards of the environment, not Idiots inspiring other Idiots to do Idiotic things..


Did anyone happen to catch the beavertail video of the same nature on Insta? I guess since it was a hellsbay they could get away with it?


----------

